# I wish I didn't care...



## Twillingate Farm (Oct 26, 2007)

Sometimes I wish I didn't care about what happens to my goats after I sell them... 
Every spring I get all these kids who are to be sold as meat animals (wethers and crosses) and I end up putting more money (and time) into them in terms of milk that could have been sold as well as prevention meds., feed etc. than I get back when they're sold in the Fall. I just can't get past the thought that selling them off early will mean that they may not be properly managed and will suffer as a result.
Do any of you folks manage to sell animals off early so that they don't consume so much time and resource? :help

I guess I should decide whether or not to even raise up the meat kids for sale, or put them down early. It used to be an easy decision when we had a butcher come by in the spring who bought them all off me.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Do you butcher some of them for your own meat? I have 3 spring boers that am going to butcher in a few more months. They are all 3 wethers and they are growing well. I don't keep kids around that I don't have plans for, such as replacements for the herd or meat. If I intend to sell them then I do it as quickly as possible so I have the milk for the ones I have plans for, etc. and so I don't put a lot of $ into them. Goats are going for good $ at the auction these days in Texas.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I am with Christine on this. If I do not have a purpose for them they are gone as soon as I can sell them. Some I raise to three months, like doelings but bucklings become wethers quick here and off they go. I don't care what you do with them. As we are a show herd we just had to adopt this outlook or my heart and Linds would be broken every spring. Gotta know when to hold 'em and know when to fold 'em
Tam


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

> I just can't get past the thought that selling them off early will mean that they may not be properly managed and will suffer as a result.


You won't stay in this business long if you don't learn to get rid of animals you don't need. Each animal has a mouth to feed, a body to medicate, and hooves to trim. These are livestock. If you want pets, stay with neutered animals or something that won't multiply. 
With livestock, you have to make tough financial decisions and that means you don't keep animals you don't need. Wethers, non productive does, unneeded bucks, animals with chronic disease all have to go.



> I guess I should decide whether or not to even raise up the meat kids for sale, or put them down early


It is perhaps more merciful to put down an unneeded or unwanted kid the day it is born than to give or sell it to someone who will not take proper care of it. Every animal here on my farm, whether it is to be eaten or kept is loved and cared for until it serves its purpose. 
While it seems a senseless waste of life to put down a newborn buck kid, it is better for the owner and herd as there is only so much resources and time for each animal. Keeping everything that breathes will cause overcrowding and that causes disease and neglect and even a tremendous strain on the pocket book.

Get rid of everything that you don't absolutely need to reach your goals and breeding program. Cull everything you don't need.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

:yeahthat The only difference with me is, I feel it is a waste to put buck kids down at birth, because they are unwanted. With the economy in such serious condition, I would gladly give the buck kids away, to help someone have food to feed their family. I am blessed to have a market for my bucklings as show wethers, they are all spoken for before they are born. I do have buck kids born, that I don't feel like will make show wethers, and I market them quickly, usually before they are a week old.


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

Timely conversation - I am taking a 6 month wether to the auction Monday. Had thought about keeping him over the winter and butchering come spring when I do the next round of pig butchering - but to feed him over the winter costs more than the amount of meat I'll get. And I know already this coming spring that I am going to need all the milk I can get so don't want to keep any wethers even that intitial 12 weeks.

The thought of taking a newborn to the auction kills me as their chances are slim and slow suffering is cruel so that leaves the option of killing at birth. Which is more merciful to them and I can handle the thought but don't think I could do the actual action. And my hubby is way too much of a softy so can't ask him. Maybe I can find someone to do the deed for me?


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I have taken bottle babies to the auction before along with their pop bottles and the black nipples that I started them out on. When the babies are sold at the auction, they are immediately handed over the ring to the new owner along with the bottle and nipple. They know right up front it is a bottle baby and everyone in the audience is oogling and ahhhing over the sweet little bottle baby. I've never had them put the little bitty ones in the "general population". They are brought n separately. Maybe you could call ahead to the auction and see what their procedures are with the little bottle babies. 
OR maybe you could make arrangements with them that once you check them in, you just keep them in a big tupperware tub beside you in the audience until they are ready to auction them off. The auction barn I go to is pretty flexible and they want to work with the seller about things like this.


----------



## NWgoats (Jul 17, 2008)

Every year it is the same thing with me. I have goats for milk for us, that is
it. It is very hard for me to sell any of them, but I have to keep numbers down
for my property size (and my pocket book). So far, I have been able to find
good homes for all of the kids (I get emails and pics from the new owners still
from 3 years ago). I did have two wethers processed this year for the first
time. I would rather they go in my freezer than to an auction or somewhere
they are not cared for properly. I will do it again if necessary (but the dh
will be taking them to the processor, not me.  I can't do it again.) After
it was done, it was not a problem. (First time is the hardest, I guess.)

But, as everyone mentioned, you have to do what is best for the herd.
"The needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few, or the one."
(Star Trek anyone?)


LoriT, just advertise or tell anyone you know that you will have bottle
babies. Our area is just full of people who want bottle babies. I can't sell
them that young, but I have had people want newborns. I could have 
sold 20 of them this year. I have a lady who will take all my kids, start
them on a bottle and feed them for the first couple of weeks until I
am ready to take them back. :shrug She doesn't want to keep them,
just bottle them for a while.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I doubt I could ever take any goat to auction, and I make no excuses for my wimpy-heartedness. I do understand, as a meat eater, that animals have to die in order to eat them, and do not have anything against it, but I would rather see an animal cared for and butchered at home than marketed, but that's just me and I don't hold it against anyone who can have a more business-like attitude and do the markets.

But, I no longer make crosses, and this is precisely the reason. I keep a small herd of registered does who are excellent milkers and who I feel confident in selling kids out of. Not every doe is grandchampion quality, but every doe milks at least a gallon a day after her first year and most milk more. 

I look at what money I'd get out of a kid, and asked myself, is it worth it to take it market so I can have $10 bucks in my pocket and to me, it is not. 

Now, if I had a commercial dairy and a hundred or more kids born every year I would certainly need to re-evaluate....but before I produced 100 kids, I'd milk my does through for as many years as possible.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Perhaps the timing on your rearing could increase your chances of good homes and or meat buyers without too much expense. I know your spring is later than ours but they are normally weaned by the time it is warming and there is plenty to eat and so do not require ME to provide extra calories to remain healthy. 

If a buck kid is not reserved or does not sell by the time I am disbudding (2 weeks for nubians) they get banded at the same time regardless of how fantastic they look to me. I have put so many great bucklings in the freezer it is a shame but there are just too many born every year but I did not get tough until we were selling milk and I had to have them off the dole asap! 

We wean them early since really quick growth totals or fantastic bone are not really imperative if they are only freezer bound. They go as a group into the buck pasture to keep the bucks company or they go into cattle panels in weedy areas or against fencerows that need cleaning. They are essentially free to raise from the time they are weaned which is 8 weeks. They then take turns filling the freezer as room allows and because we feed our dogs goat meat this cycles fairly rapidly. We also have several standing orders each year for weanlings butchered whole for grilling so we really don't have 'extra' goats by the time the cycle is complete. 

I don't think it is the death sentence to your biz for people who have space and graze that it can be for those who treat meat on the hoof as pets and spend money and time shoveling expensive feed down them daily. We provide minerals and that is it and they grow out adequately and even have internal fat on them at butchering- but everyone is gone by the time it is cooler again and we start supplementing calories for keeping warm which often coincides with turning the bucks back in with their chosen does.
Good luck on coming up with a plan!
Lee


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

I advertise soaking wet kids on CL about 10 days before I'm due to have kids. It's a first come first serve basis & I call the people in order on my list. The sooner you get them, the cheaper I'll let them loose for. I make sure they get colostrum & understand the bottle....... I send home a sheet with care info, worming/coccidia treatment schedule & a bottle of milk..... One lady last year wanted extra goats milk, so I sold her two gallons to get her started. Even though mine were mutts, everything was scooped up pretty fast


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I am with Janie here. I don't believe in wasting a life. We simply value life too much. We sold every
kid born here but the 4 we kept and 2 of them were wethers for our children's 4-H project and then
they too were sold. However, we are a farm family that enjoy goat meat and value it for that purpose
too. 

My point is that you have to get rid of unneeded animals. I like Lee's use of extra bucklings - (that was wonderful Lee).
A great way to keep farm expense down and utilize the life of that unneeded kid to provide substance
for the dogs on the farm. However, it is hard for me to give such good meat to the dogs. Janie and Crystal had great ideas too - promote them and sell them. Move
them out.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh Tim...never fear Don gets his fair share....the butcher's price 
L


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

What a great thread! Having a small herd and only experiencing two kiddings and those being all doelings, at this time, I can't relate, but I know next spring will be a different story.

Thank you, everyone, for sharing what you do with your "extras".

I don't want to hijack the thread, but I've wondered about raising dairy goats for meat. Is there really much meat? I know Nubians can be raised for either meat or dairy, but I would guess (and I have NO idea) that would depend upon blood lines. But Alpines, Oberhaslis, Toggs? How do you even raise a wether for meat from a dairy breed?


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Don used to teach biology and A&P to our local Agri students and so one year we did a weigh in butchering when we had cross bred diary animals to compare with the other meat projects going on at school. 
All combos of dairy breeds and all pure lines you can name. The average was about 50% waste if you think in terms of human consumption. We don't. We use every shred. The dogs eat everything but the paunch- the rumen full of undigested material and the chicken LOVE this. They clean it up completely. Our biggest problem was the skin.
We used to roll them and freeze and send to a monthly pickup that happened in the area for trappers. It wasn't worth much but it was a way to do SOMETHING with it. This no longer happens as furs are out of vogue even tho the animals are still killed by the zillions we are not sposed to use the furs but instead pretend we did nto kill them by putting every thing down the public sewer system :biggrin. oooppes so sorry off topic again! 
So now we take kitchen scissors and chop the skin in about 4 by 4 or 6 x 6 pieces and freeze in ziplocks for dog treats. On cold days they are ecstatic and turning flips when they see me walkin with a ziploc! 

Anyway- dairy goats are the perfect homestead animal. Meat milk cheese cultured milk weed control manure that is only surpassed by rabbit and all in an animal that is small and manageable. Yes. Dairy goats are great for meat. I can't say meat goats are as good at milking as milk goats are at meating :rofl

We just wether at disbudding ( disbudding to prevent heads stuck in fences) and let em eat  
That really is all there is to it. We actually have a ziploc in the freezer of fat pulled off mesenteries in young wethers and it will go into dog soup for winter. They get plenty fat just on graze and browse. I do know people locally that just pen them with hay and they have plenty to harvest with that technique as well. 
Lee


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I don't want to eat my goats. But I learned there is a certain satisfaction to selling a goat to a person excited about eating it. I find it highly satisfying to sell animals. I always seem to have people very excited about what they are getting, and it makes me happy. I have a hard time with the idea of pinching off life at birth cause I have little faith that other humans will do right by them. Now if there are no resources to care for them, then by all means, do what must be done. I have found there are people who wait til fall to shop for a buck, drives me nuts years like this one when there was not browse. If you have the browse like Lee mentioned, it might work out to hold on to them.


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

We put two miniature alpine buck kids in the freezer this year.

I let the dam raise them, only let them have what grain mom shared with them & put them in the freezer at 4 1/2 months.

I didn't get around to wethering them, but the meat was great & I was really surprised at the amount of meat....more than I expected.

We really like goat, so this year, unless I get nothing but bucks, I'm not even going to list them or bottle raise them....I'll just wether & have them butchered.

I kept one doeling this year for no reason other than my daughter thought she was cute.......I traded her to a friend for hay & alfalfa pellets last month, but I learned a lesson.....Not keeping anything else unless I have a plan for it......All kids are cute, if I repeat that, I'll quickly be goat poor. This year I've already set what I want to keep & from who so I won't deviate once cute babies are on the ground.


----------



## Red Mare (Apr 23, 2011)

I'd love to find someone down here to butcher our older bucklings/wethers for the Leather. 
I'd give them the meat, but I want the leather! Hard to find someone I trust down here so far, maybe eventually I will!


----------



## Twillingate Farm (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks all... The ideas are all very useful and I too raise some myself for meat (after they're big enough to amount to something). The dogs get all the organ meats and there's a Chinese family that takes the stomachs (impressive culinary skills). I haven't ever had to destroy an animal senselessly since all the culls are sold for meat though for delivery late in the year. I guess I'll have to charge more for them since they consume a lot of my time and resources.

We do get a lot of calls leading up to the ethnic holidays, which fortunately will be July/August next year, and perhaps I'll just change my approach to "first come, first served" so I'm not raising other folks animals all year long. New Hampshire doesn't have an abundance of cabrito fans as does Texas so we rely mostly on the Middle Eastern and European folks who usually consume it only on holidays. I wish they'd consider putting up fence and shelter to raise the animal themselves for the summer... sort of like folks who buy piglets in the spring and raise them 'till Fall. Now THAT I could work with. Sell the animals to folks who were definitely going to raise them for food, provide them with information as Crystal said, and stop worrying that they'd become somebodies forgotten pet.

I never have this issue with the girls who go to milking rooms!!! :laughcry


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Another place to advertise is at your feed stores. Alot of our sales is from putting out info on the sales bulletins. People go to them wanting a specific animal. I also advetise at our vets office.
Tam


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I eventually learned that I was not going to grow out kid not worthy of show or breeding I butched everything at 8 wks old then I either ate the meat or sold the meat. How yummy a milk fed only kid is on a spit and my milk customers would buy quarters more than I wanted to sell.


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

I've always been envious of folks who can make this leap. It really makes such good sense. I'd be fine selling bucklings for meat, but not have them processed myself. I hope to get there someday!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Have those of you who do raise unwanted bucks ever put pad to paper and figured out how much this costs you? Are you really making any profit at all with these bucks? Are you OK with using family money on what in the end is just symantics, dead at birth or dead at 8 or 12 weeks?


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a 4-H mom who buys a bunch of my baby wethers at about a week old. Around here, it seems almost easier to sell off the boys as pets and 4-H projects that it is to sell doelings. What wethers that don't get sold right away go to the meat buyer at 50#. These are generally the later born, dam raised boys.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Interesting thread... I was lucky my first 2 yrs of kids... had only one buckling each year! 

But last year the averages caught up with me... all bucklings here, yep, not one doeling... I was ok with that as I have too many and can't decide between the yearling does, so I was partly relieved this year. 

One buckling is my current pride and joy, I'm keeping him, I didn't know how adorable little bucks could be! Hard to believe he'll be a big stinker next year, but I know he will. He's only 5 months and change, I did let him try to breed my smallest doe this weekend. I think he managed, we'll see, LOL. He really got the best of both of his parents, I feel blessed, and he's polled of course too!

I sold his twin, also a really nice buckling, too much "fun personality" for here, we have enough of that and need some mellow! LOL, life got noticeably calmer when he went to his new home, he chased the dog and leaped off things in stunning feats! He had the most amazingly striped face with curly Q's around his eyes, perfectly symetrical, very lanky dairy boy, gorgeous and he was a party animal, I could feel even in utero, he had to be sold early, was chasing does and "practicing" with his "equipment" at 6-7 weeks... He got named Gene Simmons and the mellow golden boy I kept is Barry Manilow :LOL

Anyway, I got very lucky with the quality of those twins, the dice won't always roll that way even with dam being RCH only to her half sister. The other bucklings this year were wethered and all except one wether who is keeping a small doe company, found truly good homes as family pets and brush/garden helpers/composters. I get pics and stories, its nice... but I know I got lucky there too and need a plan B for Bucklings for this coming year... I'm going to a packgoat big event next month...  

Vicki, of course you're right about the literal dollars only part of the figuring it out. For some of us, dollars matter, and there's more that matters too. Its the time factor for me, with extra goats that I know I can't really invest time into, the space constraints, and stress of deciding who and when... What do you do with yours?

How many of your have differences with your spouse/children about what do with bucklings?


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Love how those names illustrate personality Lacia!
Too funny. We name all our bucks after historical warriors- or mushrooms 


> there's more that matters too


I took a pencil to it and even with our natural rearing technique for wethers and considering our pitiful milk prices locally we have 150$ in an 8 week weanling that is butchered some time in summer at 80 to 100 lbs. Not from input but from lost milk sales in the first 8 weeks. About 2.00 in minerals a tiny bit for wormer but that makes the gleanings from a normal carcass reasonable even if you really count the lost milk sales here. I don't- I call it dog food which I would have to pay cash for anyway. But if you really want to put numbers on everything which is NOT what sustainability is about- it is about interlocking systems that support each other with no cash outlay- I could take off the hours on the tractor and the fuel costs for the service of eating stuff we would have to clean up by hand and I could write down the fact that I don't buy chewies or dog bones but thaw something out of the freezer and gifts for people I would feel the need to purchase and someone to toss garden cleaning to so we don't have to compost etc and on and on.... I say we are breaking even but don't tell the IRS  
Lee


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Most aren't talking about raising these kids out to eat themselves, and if that is the goal it then has to be a size you can do yourself or butchering fees and neat white packages are added to all this also. The point is that most keep bucklings with the idea of future sales, that somehow someone will want them, never knowing that they long ago lost any ability at all to sell the kid for what they have in it. You can't put a price on good homegrown meat of course. But when new will you really butcher them or will they end up wether pets or bucklings getting out of pens and breeding does.


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

Lacia,

It is the children mostly here that have a hard time with what to do with the "extras". They got upset with me today for taking the wether to the auction. They've been to the auction and don't like it - neither do I - but they aren't the ones footing the bill. 

Hubby and I have been talking about future plans. I am totally with Lee on using the meat for ourselves and dog food. If we can get a seperate browsing area fenced just for bucks/wethers and not be spending good money on hay, I'd be more inclined to raise them up. That brings me to the butcher aspect. Hubby so far hasn't been willing to go there - but is realizing that to pay a butcher $75 to process each one just doesn't pencil out.

One thing I notice is that the dwarfs and minis are easier to sell wethers as pets. You don't see that much with the full size - at least not where we are. Heck, nice bucks are being sold for cheap and even donated and given away cuz they can't sell them all so I don't see a market for bottle baby males.

I am sorta of the opinion that either we dispatch at birth or we raise and do our own butchering - but anything in between is a waste of time and money. If I have to use milk, some basic meds/worming, disbud, wether and spend my time cleaning up poop, etc. than it better be producing something in return.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Perhaps if you wanted, you could only breed to dairy bucks the does that you want replacements from, and breed the rest boer (assuming they are all full-size breeds). In my area at least, boer and boer crosses get pretty good money. I look at the market reports from the auction frequently, and the ones that get the most are intact boer bucks, followed by boer x bucks.

I would not breed a ff to a boer, however, because they have large foreheads, and that would worry me during kidding time.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

It can be tricky to decide what to do with your extras. I have 9 fall bucklings right now that I had to make decision for. Raise them to use for own meat? Have 1/2 a cow in the freezer and two hogs beside the barn. Sell them ASAP at auction? Over here there is no market this time of year, so very likely I would spend more on gas than I would get for the bucklings. Guy I know told me: you're better off just shooting them in the back of the field. Don't like that idea: I wanted does in milk, so I feel I have to come up with a better solution for the 'result' of a doe in milk. Raising them over the winter myself and then selling them when prices are higher is not an option, since I don't have enough space for an extra group of little ones (I also have 10 doelings I want to keep!), plus, who knows if there will be a better price? So luckily I remembered a family here in the neighborhood, who bought some of my spring bucklings. I was honest with them: I need to get rid of them, so you can have them cheap ($15 each, CDT vaccinated but nothing else done, bucklings from 2 wk-almost 6 wk old). They will pick them up Monday, so i'm very happy. Profit? None! But Vicki is right: I would very likely have been looking at a considerable loss if I would have kept them.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

When we got goats, my husband and I discussed the fact that we would never expect to make a dime. Our goal is just to keep costs in check. 

It may be wonky math, but if I want a new goat, I can't just go buy one without a discussion. I have to sell and use that money. So a buckling sold for $100-150 is "worth" more to me, even if I spent twice that much raising it. I know my husband is smart enough to figure that out, but this is our system, silly though it may be. I guess he just figures if I sell two or three and buy one, we are doing better. We may be ridiculous, but at least we are up front with ourselves about what we are up to. :lol


----------



## poppypatchfarm (Oct 26, 2009)

Please don't throw tomatoes at me but everyone has their own way of doing things. I am fine with someone raising their kids for meat or selling them for meat but for me it is not my choice. Feel lucky to never have had to worry about making goats profitable. Know for some that is not the case. Nigerians are the only breed we have ever raised who come close to breaking even on profits. Nigerian wethers around here tend to sell quickly for $100+ for pets and to 4-H kids. 
Way back when my family started in goats my reasoning for having dairy goats in 4-H is that I did not want to have a market animal. To our disappointment we soon learned raising dairy goats produces unwanted kids and then you are back in the market animal business. We had Toggs and Lamanchas back then and the pet market in those breeds is not very strong. Our neighbor who worked as a firefighter suggested checking with a goat brush-clearing service in the area. We were in CA at that time. For many years we donated all our bottle-raised wethers and a few non-show quality does to them. The only thing they asked was that the herd be CAE negative. There was no profit as we donated them but it was in a way giving back to the community by helping avoid fire danger and the goats were happy. We would go back and visit all our guys from previous years and they always looked very well taken care of. There are creative options out there if you are as weak about your extra boys as I am.

This year we had a Nigerian doeling born who is a cull if you have ever seen one. She was born with no neck at all. She looks like a furry little pig. Her head sits on her withers and there is a thickness and bent feel to the neck vertebrae. Something happened to her in utero. She had a perfectly normal brother and sister. I know most would have done away this this oddity at birth but this strange little goat is so special to our family would be a shame never to have known her. She runs and jumps like any other goat and now she is learning to walk on two legs like a little person and her balance is amazing. She likes to walk on her hind legs because she can see best that way. If I could have only one goat it would be her.

Shannon


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Although not appealing to me, I had a friend who would take newborn bucks and skin them and freeze them for her husband who put them in oven cooking bag, seasoned them and ate them. They would be about rabbit size, I suppose. 

Raising them for meat for family use though is a good idea even if it is not a money maker when considering milk value. Goat meat is 40% less fat than chicken without the skin. That's a pretty healthy product folks and a scarce commodity.


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

This is unfortunately an issue for me so I'm happy my does don't need yearly freshening to milk.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

I pretty much sell all our bucklings ASAP, like 10 weeks I start advertising. The hybrids are pretty much always all spoken for, for meat, from regular customers. The bucks I haven't had too much trouble selling except this year I had 2 left over that went in our freezer. I won't keep them past 16 weeks.


----------



## dreamfirefarm (Nov 15, 2011)

I kept 4 extra bucklings until they were about 50-60 lbs then they went to a local meat processor that paid 3.59 a lb and I ended up with a check for 464.00.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow - what a great deal that is !
Congrats and now we can all bring our extras to you!
Welcome Lynne

Lee


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

dreamfirefarm said:


> I kept 4 extra bucklings until they were about 50-60 lbs then they went to a local meat processor that paid 3.59 a lb and I ended up with a check for 464.00.


Holy smokes, I have never heard of that! Where in the world do you live??


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

She lives in North Central Texas......."everything is bigger and better in Texas!" :biggrin 
Welcome to the forum Lynne!!!
BTW, Lynne is a superb artist, so talented in many things, and a great friend! If you ever need any art work done, especially goat related, she's the one to talk to.


----------



## dreamfirefarm (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank You Janie, Didn't know I had such wonderful clients. 
I have had really good luck with selling my extra bucklings at 50-60 lbs. The local meat market has a ready ethnic market that buys from them on a regular basis and they usually have contracts to fill. So for the last 3 years I have been able to sell them at a nice profit.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

wow, how much per lb do they then turn around and sell them for?


----------



## dreamfirefarm (Nov 15, 2011)

I really don't know but I am sure they make a profit.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Lynne! Welcome to DGI! To elaborate on what Janie said, Lynne is the artist behind ADGA's True Type dairy goat breed portraits. She's also the creator of the logo that's being used for next year's ADGA National Dairy Goat Show in Colorado. Both the logos that we use were created by Lynne. And she raises extremely nice LaManchas and Alpines. Caroline


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

And my logo  Vicki


----------

